# Check out the Frayed Knot



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

My mechanic just finished rebuilding my 60 Mariner. I am runningtwo 250 Watt Hallogen bulbs on a 12 volt system. I had a friend weld up another station on the railing so I can drive from the front of the boat. I also have a 80lbs of thrust 24 volt trolling motor on the stern. I have it wired to a foot button on the front for floundering in the upper bays where the water is murky.Tryedthe rig out and the system worked great with the big motor and the trolling motor.

LETSGO STICK EM BOYS.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

So are you swapping the Drag Link several times a night to switch from front steering to console steering?


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD.. TIME TO BLOODY IT UP!!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw your rig out by 17th ave. boat ramp Sunday. Nicesetup. I was the guy having engine trouble that came by you back towards the boat ramp.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I am swaping out the steering link every spot. It only takes a second. I am working on making a piece that links the two together. I went to Pickens Monday night and the rig worked great and I covered a ton of ground only to bring home 3 flounder.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice set-up. How do you run 250W Halogens off a 12 volt system?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I went last night down to the pass and found some prospect fishing spots where the beach has changed since last year. Nothing on the beach. 

DFA all you have to do is hook up thelights to the battery turn the switch on and they come on. No noisey generator or fumes.:doh


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like the (GIG) is up on your spot....No pun intended. Gentle Wolf if you see my boat out on the water please dont post it on here. Thanks in advance. LOL


----------

